# How to strip very dark Ercol furniture



## Klaas (Feb 3, 2017)

I am professional. Woodfinisher in England(i am Dutch) light second hand refinished Ercol is a best seller in uk.Ercol also made very dark stuff.Stripping by hand is not an option does not work.
Sandblasting works but many sandblasters here in uk can only produce rough work. No good.
Americans often have the answer to tricky problems so there you have it.
I am french polisher with40 years under my belt so perhaps i can return the favour.
Regards Klaas


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Posting pictures of the finish might help. Any idea what kind of wood, whether it is veneer or solid wood or the type of finish (polyurethane or paint for example)? In the US we might not have access to the same types of chemical strippers that you have available over there.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I just found their wood and finishes link on their website. It says that all of their finishes are covered with a coat of lacquer so a stripping solution for lacquer would get that off. The opaque finishes appear to be paint so a a stripper that can remove paint might get that off, though on porous wood you may never get all of it off without significant sanding.


----------

